# Parking Lot Lighting



## AnthonyAGT (Apr 18, 2012)

I was asked to replace/ repair 175 watt metal halide fixtures in an underground garage , I havent visited the site yet but was given the lamps and count by the super he also had given me a smaller lamp that was in a small number of the fixtures as well. I am assuming this is an emergency lamp am I right? Any help is appreciated


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

How small was the smaller lamp? If about the size of your finger thickness, then yes that is a quartz re-strike. Used on Emergency circuits, sometimes or always on generator backed up panels. (right now I am tired and cant hardly type straight) This really sounds like what you are looking at. It will require a different ballast kit if that is what you are doing, in the repair.

If the lamp is about the size of a A19 lamp, then that is just a smaller type, usually a more expensive lamp thatn the larger type.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

BTW, do not touch the quartz lamp with your fingers. Use a tissue that is clean from oils. Once you touch it, it won't last long.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnR said:


> How small was the smaller lamp? If about the size of your finger thickness, then yes that is a quartz re-strike.


 
The restrikes Ive put in come on before the main lamps get to full operating level.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AnthonyAGT said:


> I was asked to replace/ repair 175 watt metal halide fixtures in an underground garage , I havent visited the site yet but was given the lamps and count by the super he also had given me a smaller lamp that was in a small number of the fixtures as well. I am assuming this is an emergency lamp am I right? Any help is appreciated


Make sure the lamps have the same ANSI rating as the ballasts.

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AnthonyAGT said:


> I was asked to replace/ repair 175 watt metal halide fixtures in an underground garage , I havent visited the site yet but was given the lamps and count by the super he also had given me a smaller lamp that was in a small number of the fixtures as well. I am assuming this is an emergency lamp am I right? Any help is appreciated


There are few differnt verison of 175 W MH they do come in pulse start or probe start as Harry say if you have the ANSI number go from there.

For the quatz bulb IIRC typically either 100 or 150 watts quatz with DC concant base type and as John R mention very clear on quatz bulb do not touch it with your bare hand use the rubbing achoal or other means to keep the oil film off the quatz bulb.

There is a cold start or restrike mode ballast which what it does when first the luminaire come on the quatz bulb come on until the luminarie get about 60% brightness it will drop off ( turn off ) but there is other verison is emergecy bulb which it will be wired seperated from normal circuit if that the case you will have to pay attetion to the connections.

And also if you have to replace the ballast expect this is not a normal stock item you may have to order it ahead of the time if you supect bad ballast this is true with restrike verison ( with quatz bulb ) and one warning here you will have to heed on this is the circuit loading capaitcy this part will get ya in surpise if you wondering why few HID luminaire on that circuit so give ya a head up on that.

So just be prepared for anything will show up when you do this.

Merci,
Marc


----------

